# My smoked trout recipe



## oldgrandman (Jan 16, 2008)

This is my signature smoking dish. Sounds too simple and really is. Turns out an excellent fish if not rushed or burned. The tenderquick content may scare some, but try it. Everone I know is either lovin it or being way too over polite and lapping it up just to please me...

Brine: 1 Quart pure maple syrup 1 quart water 1/4 cup soy sauce 1/2 cup tenderquick (equalize the liquid to salt depending on how much brine is needed)

Meat: 1 large 10 pound plus trout (or 2 smaller trout) cut in filets with skin on....in best to least order I like, Lake trout-brown trout-steelhead. I do not smoke salmon with these guys available 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Prep: Soak 3 days in brine. I use a 2 gallon zip lock and squeeze out the air-turning every half day.
When done soaking, rinse and dry and let get to room temp. You know the drill...

Smoke: Apple wood or cherry is what I use, smoke untill done per your smoker. My brinkman charcoal takes about 4 hours depending on the weather and fish.

Tips: Get out the crackers n cheese and beer, or use in a dip or sandwich spread, you may also find it needs a little salting when eating it.

I really get good reviews with this, hope if you try it, you do too!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great Oldgrandman! Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds great.  May have to try that this weekend.


----------



## bigal (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Grand!  I am save'n this as I hope to get time to do some trout fish'n this summer.  Sounds great!  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## placebo (Jan 17, 2008)

I love trout, thanks for sharing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 17, 2008)

Will try it this spring, hopefully on some brownies and rainbow!  Love smoked trout!


----------



## navionjim (Jan 17, 2008)

That sound like a winner to me too, and I've smoked a lot of fish. Does sound a tad heavy on the TQ but what the hell if it work it works.
Jimbo


----------



## oldgrandman (Jan 17, 2008)

It really goes over well around here. I even let it soak up to 4 days or as little as two. The bigger filets I'd let go longer, smaller maybe not so long. And fish that are spawners are not the best for smoking if you ask me. Get them in their prime if at all possible.
*Another tip, get the skin off and remove the dark red stuff from between the skin and meat if you'll have it around more than a few days, helps keep it fresher tasting. Lasts a couple weeks like that just fine. Meant to throw that in the original post.*
Glad to contribute!


----------

